# Doesn't it make you gag when...



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

You see a riced out Integra with a body kit, Altezza's, wheels too big for the car, dropped about 3", big tip, and huge unneccesary wing? Thing wasn't even fast. He got on in next to me and went just about no where! I mean it was decent looking I'll hand him that. Well, he got into the left turn lane and I got in the left lane to go straight, I'm checking out his car and I see this guys 2 boyfriends in there with him (He was prolly 17, so were his friends), then he rolls past me and one of his friends screams "What's the retail on that thing?" I yell back "Not enough that's for damn sure!"...I mean seirously, I'm all stock XE pos and I think I would've taken him. Definately not a GSR but c'moooon people!!! Sorry just had to rant about this!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

This totally gives me another reason why I should mod out my car, and drop in an SR or Blue Bird, so I can roast these little punks!!!


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

I figure if you dont have enough money to mod it right now do all the free mods and take alot of crap out of your car. XE have to many things that arnt needed like a/c p/s rear speakers trunk carpet and card board. all that can yeild you less weight and a faster car. Adv. timing t/b mod and open airbox mod will give you little bits of hp untill you get some cash.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I'm coming up on enough to get my wheels and tires, I just don't want to put the wheels on if I don't have a little bit of a drop. adn the suspension I want is going to run me a good 750 or so. (KYB AGX Adjust. with Ground Control coilovers). But I was thinking of just getting me some springs alone until I get enough for that. I'd rather have a good looking car at first, THEN make it fast, instead of an alright looking fast car. See what I mean? I'll prolly take out AC, I NEVER use it. But I have to keep my PS...I'm sorry but it's something I wouldn't be able to live without!


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

haha every one says that about the p/s but i have been drive like year and 1/2 without it and i dont even notice it anymore i just got used to it you know. Any way good luck in moding your car to be faster than hondas


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I never had P/S to begin with...


----------



## blkrcktSE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Roasting those F?#*@ H and A Bit*****

It is not really that hard to out run those Tegra or Civic. Just give your ride a OEM plugs, cone filter and a bost in timing. 
Loud exhaust, free flow of course. Run the pipe from the front bumper to the filter should do the trick. 
I spend less than a 150 bucks to tune my classic SE-R up, and please use injector cleaner.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

um, this an question from ignorance,but what is ps?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

PS - Power Steering...........yeah.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

ehh....I live in southern california and I see riced out imports/domestics on a daily basis. After a while, it just blends in with the rest of the cars out there. Yes, I still turn my head to see what it is, but its just a force of habit.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *I never had P/S to begin with... *


See me and samo are cool because we drive sentra E's that never came with ps. YEAH ROCK ON


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *I'm coming up on enough to get my wheels and tires, I just don't want to put the wheels on if I don't have a little bit of a drop. adn the suspension I want is going to run me a good 750 or so. (KYB AGX Adjust. with Ground Control coilovers). But I was thinking of just getting me some springs alone until I get enough for that. I'd rather have a good looking car at first, THEN make it fast, instead of an alright looking fast car. See what I mean? I'll prolly take out AC, I NEVER use it. But I have to keep my PS...I'm sorry but it's something I wouldn't be able to live without! *


Hey do you want my Eibach Sportlines? I need to sell them because I have to pay for those Hyperco's and I can't take back my deposit. (I'm going to end up short a little like $125)


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

how much do the Sportlines drop it (realistically)? are they installed on the picture on your site? looks like a good drop to me. and you want how much for them? 125?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Look up the specs, unless the civic's got a vtech in it, a GA16DE is more powerful. Shit I beat some jackass in an Intrepid one night and the other night a guy in an old school Eclipse Turbo (He couldn't have been making boost). Nobody gives the GA16 credit, but I've held my own against people that I expected to kick my ass. I've only got a homemade CAI, and advanced timing. I'm still going to do a DET swap into a classic SE-R, but I'm tired of people shitting on the GA16.


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok, all you guys who are saying get rid of the PS...

In an SE-R, is there a stock tensioner I can use to replace the PS pump pulley?

Cause my power steering pump pulley is the only tensioner on the same belt that turns the water pump, with of course is a requirement 

This is an SR motor question, naturally.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *how much do the Sportlines drop it (realistically)? are they installed on the picture on your site? looks like a good drop to me. and you want how much for them? 125? *


The drop is 1.6"/1.5" from factory height. The picture was taken with a little bit of a stereo in the rear. If you've got your car gutted it'll be about .2"-.5" taller in the rear than my picture. I like it.

Now if you don't want such a low drop, I put a $100 non-refundable deposit for the $289 hyperco's two weeks ago (they didn't tell me the deposit wasn't non-refundable till now, doesn't even say it on the receipt). They have a 1" drop w/ 300/200 spring rate. You can buy those if you want for that price. They're supposed to be a good setup if you don't want to go with coil-overs. I am purchasing these hyperco's through www.highperformanceonline.com Isidro is the nissan guy. These are the last available set for the custom spring deal. You'll have 1 part of the perfect setup. 

I have to either sell the sportlines to help pay for the hyperco's or someone could by the hypercos and then I can go get a header or fix my A/C since I live in Texas. I already have KYB GR-2 struts.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

*Riced out honda's*

Nissan was created to put all those honda ricers in their place. I would give honda respect if they were a high quality car, but my GA16DE tears honda in half. I've owned two Nissans now my latest is my Sentra, I'll drive Nissan forever. It feels good to smoke all those ricer cars.


----------



## 93sentraxe (Jul 16, 2002)

count me in on deffinatly destroying a few hondas but as far as looks go guys u got to hand it to them some of these cars turn out pretty clean looking others are just stupid looking. see but no offense iam all for the nissan corp and cars but everyone complines how there are no bodykits and such for the car what if people get civc kits and have them molded onto our cars. trulry myself i love just the classic sentra look but iam heading toward more show than go and if we have all kept up on our reading there are atleast 7 kits that i know of for our cars and plus the guys at nismo are creating alot of parts for our cars such as the skyline grill. we all just need to poke around and see whats out there for us belive me its hard i know ive been doing it for 2 years now and i havnt found much. cause alot of the parts for our cars need to be custom made and there isnt a big market for the cars so we need to be really damn creative on what we do. i mean i dont know how u all feel bout this but iam sure everyone of us has sad damn look at that honda would be nice to have our cars lookin like that!!!!!!!! but hell we will all survuve.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

93sentraxe said:


> *count me in on deffinatly destroying a few hondas but as far as looks go guys u got to hand it to them some of these cars turn out pretty clean looking others are just stupid looking. see but no offense iam all for the nissan corp and cars but everyone complines how there are no bodykits and such for the car what if people get civc kits and have them molded onto our cars. trulry myself i love just the classic sentra look but iam heading toward more show than go and if we have all kept up on our reading there are atleast 7 kits that i know of for our cars and plus the guys at nismo are creating alot of parts for our cars such as the skyline grill. we all just need to poke around and see whats out there for us belive me its hard i know ive been doing it for 2 years now and i havnt found much. cause alot of the parts for our cars need to be custom made and there isnt a big market for the cars so we need to be really damn creative on what we do. i mean i dont know how u all feel bout this but iam sure everyone of us has sad damn look at that honda would be nice to have our cars lookin like that!!!!!!!! but hell we will all survuve. *


amen brutha! i know just how you feel. theres not enough body parts for our cars, sadly.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

i saw it in a magazine that now there are S14 bodykits, but they're for damn Civics, not Nissans, that pisses me off.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *You see a riced out Integra with a body kit, Altezza's, wheels too big for the car, dropped about 3", big tip, and huge unneccesary wing? Thing wasn't even fast. *


i dont really see how all of you can be getting pissed about this.....ive been seeing quite a trend on this forum about ricing out your sentras. sure, you may not think its ricey, you think its cool, but youre doing the exact same things to your cars that these honda and acura boys that you hate on are doing to theirs. just cause you own a nissan and not a honda/acura, that doesnt mean you cant be rice too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Dude i heard it all about you "iHateLoops" you and your stupid word "Rice" man just cuz people want to make an ugly stock stupid looking B13 sentra to a nice soup up clean bodykit car, you dont have to go all out telling people that a souped up B13 is Ricey, man thats wrong!!! what really is your definition of "RICE"? i mean comon souping up a B13 with a full bodykit dont make them a Ricer, why would it make them?. Okay what if there was an All out B13 kit parked next to your stock ugly looking car? wouldn't you at least think yours is hella gay? i sure would, i would at least be shame and park mines in another stall.........i dont know about you but i my self hate honda's im just competing with them, im making my car souped up just to tease them oh and if they wanna race?.......................................... i got something "HOT SHOT" for them under my hood Pppshhhhhhhhhh!!!! its a secret


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Riced out honda's*



SentraDragon said:


> *Nissan was created to put all those honda ricers in their place. I would give honda respect if they were a high quality car, but my GA16DE tears honda in half. I've owned two Nissans now my latest is my Sentra, I'll drive Nissan forever. It feels good to smoke all those ricer cars. *


So your saying that honda is not a high quility car?? Even though i own a sentra and love nissan i give respect where its due. There are all types of honda cars running around with 300k+ miles and nothing at all is wrong with them. Thats not quility?? What is?? Plus the only cars are ga16de can really compeite with is a d15 and d16 hondas hmmm. D15 is a 1.5 liter sohc I hope we would beat them. D16 1.6 liter sohc even though this car contain only one over head cam it still gives us a run for our money. The b16 well its out of our league and its the closest engine to ours. HMMM... If i am not mistaken honda makes some of the best most reliable n/a cars in the world. Just cause nissans market is towards 400hp turbo cars doesnt mean we have to say all n/a cars are not high quality.

JUST MY THOUGHTS

CORY


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I'm curious... how reliable do you think the Nissan 300HP racing motor is?


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Honda at stock form is very reliable, so are most all import cars. But when you start modding the cars, the Nissan GA16 just responds better to the bolt-ons and being internally balnced already, any work on the engine itself should not leave any doubt that it will perform, Honda engines need more insurance so they know that this part or that part will not screw over the engine. I praise Honda for starting it all, they are hot little cars, but Nissan just seems to make the more reliable engine when it comes to modding ot out.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I kinda like the dyno's from the stock SR20DET Blue Birds. I would love to see some GA16DET's do those kind of dyno's. Look how flat the powerband is, how hard would it be to keep things like that with mods? What mods would have to be done to ensure the flat wide powerband? 

These pics are from Se-r.net and nissanperformancemag.com compare:

















Here is Sentra.net's GA16DE NA engine page 

Now compare to hondas and their wanna go faster VTEC SOHC


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

What I don't understand is why Honda makes so many different motors? I mean, there's like, what, 4 or more different motors you can get in the civic? What's the point? I don't see how that is at all cost effective. I don't even see the point of offering more than one engine package for a given car. Now I can see differing engines if you've got different cars sharing the same platform, but not several engines for one car. At most there should be two options. An econobox motor and a performance motor. Both should be reliable and include features commonly found in higher performance engines, but for the purpose of adding reliability and effieciency. 

On the other hand, the parts of varied Honda motors are interchangeable, in that you can put a Vtech head on a 1.5L motor and put down some impressive dyno numbers. Don't let the liter sizes fool you, there are some guys here in town with 9 second hondas with smaller blocks than you'd think, and they drive them daily (although I can't imagine they're pleasurable to drive). I'd say Honda's respond quite well to mods, I don't know of too many 9 second compact nissans. Now, reliability on the other hand is a whole other ball game. I get the impression that our 1.6's and 2.0's are more reliably modded, and this was SentraDragon's point. There seems to be a thin line between reliability and performance and maybe Nissan's motors allow that line to be a little thicker.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I think the manufacturer's design these motors specifically for the car they were originally in. I imagine they design the torque / hp goal for the certain car depending on weight and type of car. The S2000 put down about 129ft. lbs of torque and 210 hp. It also looks like it's Vtec kicks in at 5900rpm. It's kinda amazing how much torque & hp comes out of the GA16DE with NA mods.. it almost puts out as much as the S2000... now why is the S2000 so fast? Is it because of the 9,000rpm motorcycle redline? Why can't we do that with the GA16DE? With all the bolt-ons for the GA16DE it put down almost 120hp/110tq without headwork or motor work (5 angle valve job, combustion chamber work, raised compression, coatings, lightened valves & valvesprings & retainers, ported head - either for all out power or street, bored block, larger pistons & higher compression, etc.). I'm hoping someone can get a 150whp NA GA16DE. Maybe it can even get the redline above 7,500rpm???

Here's a dyno of a stock Honda S2000:


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

yes, having a sentra with a big, full, functionless body kit is rice. if i were to see a b13 with an all out body kit parked next to my stock se-r, i would sit there and wait for the owner to come out, then id just point at him and laugh, then go race him and show him, oh man, your kit doesnt make you fast, it just makes you look like an idiot. oh, and by the way, i think the b13 se-r looks awesome stock. maybe you guys just dont understand not to mess upthe b13 cause you drive your little ga16 shitboxes. 

rice = all show, no go 

just wanted to make sure you didnt miss that.

oh, and members cars that i have seen have had a dual exhaust conversion, huge wings, big *bling bling* wheels. all that crap. everything you guys hate honda/acura boys for.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*To ihateloops!*

respect everything you just said in that post except the ga16 shitbox part. I mean the way I think about it, wheels can make or break a car. You see a Civic with 18's and say he's a riceboy, but then turn around and see an Altima rollin phat 19's and say that's awesome (Not true, just trying to show example). If a Honda sees another Honda he's going to say it's a sweet ass car. And I'll admit, I think the B13 looks TONS better stock body wise than with a body kit. I'm upgrading my wheels, but that's just because I...1) Hate Hubcaps...2) Think it'll make my car look tons better...3) Show that B13's and Sentra's in general can look good. For the GA16 shitbox remark, you don't understand how much I would love to have an SE-R right now, but I got stuck with mine. Parents bought it as my first car, and they said I can't get a new one til Sr. year. I know it's slow, but compared to what? I mean compare your SE-R to a 300 zx TT. Damn, I mean think of the ass reaming. But you just have to look at what I just compared your car to! I mean I still agree with every remark you made about body kits, and *bling bling* wheels, etc. But the way I think about it, if you want to spend your money on your engine and make your car fast, you will right? If you see someone with a body kit, huge wheels, a fart tip, and a huge tri-plane wing, THAT is what they wanted to spend their money on, and they wasted it (In our eyes). In their eyes, they love it.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

oh btw...



> yes, having a sentra with a big, full, functionless body kit is rice.


What type of body kit IS functional?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

Looks Maybe Deceiving Huh

who said that i had a Ga16? Just cuz you think Slapping on a body kit would make B13's slow right? Wrong!!! actually it makes your body a little lighter, dont you know stock bumpers are made out of Polyurethane? (if im not mistaken) its waaaaay heavier than fiber glass, i should know i took out the stock ugly looking front with those shit looking fog lights!! lol with my all fiberglass drift front bumper, it was so light i could hold it with just a finger.
so why the hell would you think stock or little bit mod Sentra's would be better than a Modified Sentra? 

I bet you wouldn't even laugh at a guy with a nicer body kit than yours they themselve would laugh at your ugly stock shit... 
Yo dude you dont have to DOG on everybody that has kits nicer than your stock shit, do you even work man? i work!!!, and i put alot of effort into my Se-R, i guess mommy and daddy pays for your shit. Yo i think your the Ricer souping up a car with little modifications, i think your a wanna be, Do me a favor why dont you just leave your SE-R stock!!! and save money to buy your CIVIC Vtech!!! LOL


*RICE*  = Big Stickers, Little MODS, and dont forget Wanna BE's!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *oh btw...
> 
> 
> 
> What type of body kit IS functional? *



LOL i gotta put this in, YAH SO WHAT TYPE OF KIT???? Stock!!!?? waaaaaaaaahahahhahahahah LMFAO


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

I have seen some nice cars with body kits that have all the power in the world to back it up. I would not consider it rice if it had the power to back up the CLEAN looks not none of the half painted half fitting crap. Now what i am saying to you is what if that b13 that was parked next to you had a sr20det and smoke the shit out of your sr20de in a race??? Hmmmm... what would you think?? Definatly possible.


CORY

PS. That s2000 dyno chart is way better than i thought it would be. The tq stays pretty consistant and flat through out the whole rev range. The hp stays consistant from 7800-9000k. Pretty nice but i wouldnt pay the price to own that car


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *oh btw...
> 
> 
> 
> What type of body kit IS functional? *


im not sure it exists, but here goes::
one with an opening to fit an intercooler for your turboed car, along with ducts that run to and air the brakes to keep them cooler, all the while craeting more downforce without having to make you go over speedbumps sideways.
does that even exist though?lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

slvrsentra said:


> *I have seen some nice cars with body kits that have all the power in the world to back it up. I would not consider it rice if it had the power to back up the CLEAN looks not none of the half painted half fitting crap. Now what i am saying to you is what if that b13 that was parked next to you had a sr20det and smoke the shit out of your sr20de in a race??? Hmmmm... what would you think?? Definatly possible.
> 
> 
> CORY
> ...


Oh MY FUGGing GOSSH!!! I strongly agree with you dude!!! AMEN!!!! Dats what i was trying to explain!! LOL Mines was long tho


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually you can get a front lip spoiler which is actually usefull in a fwd car. Those rear spoilers dont do much but looks. But a body kit with a front end spoiler and big mouth for a front mount is deffinatly functional in my book.

CORY


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Define_Sentra said:


> *
> 
> Oh MY FUGGing GOSSH!!! I strongly agree with you dude!!! AMEN!!!! Dats what i was trying to explain!! LOL Mines was long tho *


I know i thought it was going to be more like a typical b16, b18 but no was i wront those f20's are really nice motors. Made props to honda for that nice n/a motor. Its just to bad that you have to have alot of extra spare dollars for one.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Well I meant body kit in general. like the WHOLE kit. I know some front ends are functional. Notice I say some. And I'm sure that maybe 1 out of 50 wings actually help, at over 175 mph. Which I don't think any of us here hit daily, or do we (Joke)? I would never do this, but just for say I did. This is the main reason I wouldn't mind having a Civic or Integra. I know I talked bad about them earlier, but that's just usually the case. I've seen a few fast ass ones, I mean fast. That's because everyone thinks every single one of them is "riced" out and slow and all looks, but I know a guy with a 99 GSX, took all the decals off, stickers, etc. Put on wheels and a body kit. We rolled up to this guy, and he asks..."What is that, some slow ass RS?"...my friend says "Yeah, something like that"...blew the guys doors off. You never know who's slow or fast, good looking or not. My whole point is, do what you want to do. Make a bad rep for us, I don't mind. Because I know I'm slow, I have no problem admitting to it, but I don't think otherwise! I've lost to a whole 1 car, and I knew I was going to lose. My friends 97 Z28 30th Anniv. It was a joke of a race, but I've beaten everything else I've raced. If you want me to name them I will.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *That's because everyone thinks every single one of them is "riced" out and slow and all looks, but I know a guy with a 99 GSX, took all the decals off, stickers, etc. Put on wheels and a body kit. We rolled up to this guy, and he asks..."What is that, some slow ass RS?"...my friend says "Yeah, something like that"...blew the guys doors off. You never know who's slow or fast, good looking or not. My whole point is, do what you want to do. *



This One goes to the Dude the B13 Bodykit Hater LOL (IHATELOOPS)


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *If you want me to name them I will. *


cool! do it!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*Alright, I'll try and name ALL!!*

Brother's 93 Camry V6 - Got the jump cause he's auto, shut down about 60 or so, won by 1/2 car maybe.

92 GSR, Exhaust and Intake, manny tranny - Gave me a run for my money there...great race, to be honest it was almost a dead tie, but I had balls and kept going!

93 Corolla, Exhaust and Intake, brand new engine - Smoked him, he claims he wasn't racing, but I could definately hear his intake sucking air like he does dick. A lot and FAST!!!

Civic LX I think, looked like an L to me - Tore him one and then he did the rice fly-by...man I hate that, then proceeds to cut me off!

Best Friends 00 Dakota RT...HA, yeah right. But I had him til about 15!!!

94 Prelude, 5-speed, I don't think it was VTEC, but she said it was? - Went to about 70 and it started catching up. 

Another 93 LX, good friend of mine, Intake - He had his friend drive it and I still beat him.

96 Camry 4-cyl, 5-speed to my surprise - He won, by like 1 1/2 cars. 

I think that's it. And that's with my little GA16 "Shitbox" too.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

ok, im gonna try to answer everyone who got on me here.
zexel, youre a cool guy. i agree with your entire post.

*who said that i had a Ga16? * 
on the side by your name where you listed your cars. sentra xe=ga16de.

*Just cuz you think Slapping on a body kit would make B13's slow right?* 
never said it makes em slow, i said its ugly and a waste of money. sure, it does make it lighter, but its seriously not that much lighter, and the downforce created, you seriously do not need for daily driving.

*do you even work man?* 
yes, actually, i have held a steady job for 2 years now, while keeping my grades high enough in school to obtain a partial scholarship to college. and i bought my car myself. paid for everything myself. oh, and because i earn the money for it all myself, thats one of the reasons i dont want to be going and buying a bunch of useless crap for my car.

*Yo i think your the Ricer souping up a car with little modifications, i think your a wanna be,* 
you can go ahead and think whatever you want about me, but im the one who is arguing for the point of no cosmetic mods, spending all the money and the engine, suspension, actual functional stuff. oh yeah, and i have never and will never pay for a shop to mod my car for me.

*I have seen some nice cars with body kits that have all the power in the world to back it up. I would not consider it rice if it had the power to back up the CLEAN looks not none of the half painted half fitting crap.* 
yes, in a situation like that, i wouldnt think it was ricey. as i said, all show, no go. and a big part of it is how gawdy the kit is. generally, people who put body kits on their cars actually _dont_have the power to back it up, and the kits look like hell.

*This One goes to the Dude the B13 Bodykit Hater LOL (IHATELOOPS)* 
so you had quoted zexels post about the eclipse with the kit. now, as i have stated, i have no problem with body kits if they are done nicely and they can be backed up.

if i missed anyone, i actually dont care


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

ihateloops said:


> Just cuz you think Slapping on a body kit would make B13's slow right?
> never said it makes em slow, i said its ugly and a waste of money. sure, it does make it lighter, but its seriously not that much lighter, and the downforce created, you seriously do not need for daily driving.[/B]


Some bodykits weigh more than factory bumpers. It just depends on the bodykit. Bodykits with add-on skirts that attach to the bumpers may weigh upto 40lbs more than factory. Other bodykits are bumper replacements, these may weigh less than factory. On the other hand, I'm not too sure how much the wide body kits weigh because they modify the body of the car.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

oh, and children, please work on your grammar. it makes it even harder to take anything you say seriously when i first have to decipher your gibberish.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

If anyone has noticed, pretty much everyone's post has came out to the same conclusion, just in different words. Which is..Spend your money on what you want to spend it on. If you want to go fast, put on mods. If you want to look good, put on wheels and/or bodykit. If you want a showcar, go hybrid...but only with the same manufacturer!!! I thank you for the compliment ihateloops. oh btw...I try and keep my grammar as simple and best as possible!


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

yes, that, and, rice = all show no go. especially poorly done crap. 
on another topic, im considering getting a sheet of white block letter stickers and writing "*bling bling*" nice and neat and small somewhere on my black classic. i wont be doing it if the stickers cost me any more than $1 though.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'll start from the beginning...

Honda Engines compared to our GA16DE for example...As you all have read Kojima's Garage at Sentra.net you know that the GA16 is a fine engine (ahead of it's time many say...for me it's right on time). The problem with it is that Nissan designed the car as an econo box for city driving mainly while providing the car with enough HP for highway use as well. The problem is with the low quality exhaust intake and headers plus the pipe sizing and muffler system. Basically it's designed to save on gas (remember it's an econo box and was designed this way) while providing optimum low rpm HP where it's needed, in city driving. Even in stock form it will out perform many Stock Honda's or those with ad on's (I'm not saying all Honda's). The SR20DE and DET are saugh after by many as they are stronger built, provide more power and are more fun over the GA16; plus it cost about the same for a SR20 swap as it would for a fully modded GA16 producing around the same performance, perhaps a little worse or better.

Compare this to Honda engines. I have never owned a Honda but wouldn't mind either. Their engines are perhaps the best made for reliability, performance (although optimized for higher rpm HP), after market value and abundance of after market parts. Nissan engines are on par in most instances. Although a Del Sol 1.6L Si 125Hp SOHN vtech (D16z6) can produce more HP than our 1.6L and the 1.5L puts out 102HP at flywheel provides some prof that Honda engines are better optimized/tuned. I should also mention they are paired with a better designed exhaust system, again not to provide low end HP like our Sentra's, but in the High rpm's.

I must say I love the feeling of power when moving from a stop position at a light, sign, etc. with our GA16's or SR20's for that matter. To say Nissan engines are poorly designed is ignorant. I've sure everyone here loves to see traffic trailing behind you when accelerating from a light or casual racing (I hope not on public streets  ) especially when it's a car you know is modded or is supposed to have lots of HP but can't keep up. You don't even have to be speeding to break away from traffic early with the GA16 powerplant. Just imagine with a HS Header, UR pulley (since the engine is internally balanced  it's a match made in heaven), JWT ECU or what ever else you put into, how much more power you will have. And to beat out many modded cars with your sleeper...you couldn't ask for more. I'm not saying you have to drag at every light with every person with a Honda, Intergra, Accura, Celica, etc. Just drive normal and hold your own paying attention to the road, not the person next to your, will gain you more respect and draw more attention from all the other Import owners of what potential your little econo box has. I suppose at this point it's not an econo box anymore but a gas eating, HP producing, high performance machine like all other Imports but with more low rpm HP to spare.

Last week I was taking off from a light, listening to the engine and transmission (my mother has a base model B13 [not even an E model although both cars have PS] as well and the transmission sounds like it's going). I was ahead of most of the traffic. My brother was with me as we were heading home from the local Import gathering in several places in the city. I wasn't paying attention (like racing or anything) to the 2001 or 2002 silver Celica in the left lane, but trying to hear knocks and odd noises. As I've mentioned our cars have more low end HP, well the Celica guy really didn't like that so he shot past me and cut in front, still going fast. I was going a max of 60 Km/h (Canada)...all I thought was, loser, idiot. See what I mean, our cars do have what it takes and can kick some ass when needed.
I could have smoked him for so long but why bother getting a ticket or having an accident when others can't handle losing.

If you want to debate ricers, your "Honda boys", etc. go ahead. If you want to add a body kit to your B13, by all means do so. I personally like the look of many kits, but not the big front bumpers or side skirts that sweep the ground. Have it subtle will attract the attention of friends, foe and those that over looked the B13. To gain respect you don't throw it in someone's face to say, "LOOK AT ME". You'll have more fun with your added HP mods and have more pride that your car performs better than many new cars on the road today. I personally want a set of 15" wheels for my car and I see nothing Ricey about it. Even if I go with wheels before HP mods (which I won't), I wouldn't consider it ricey, just a cosmetic improvement. Come on, 13" is just stupid (especially if all the hubcaps keep falling off), I don't care what you say. 15" provide best handling while making the car look 100% better. 16" is for looks and any larger than 205/45/16 and you will lose HP, ride comfort and handling not to mention the car will start to look stupid IMO.

If you want a nice looking body kit (I believe this look is stock on the Sentra B13 in Japan), check out this site:
http://www.geocities.co.jp/MotorCity-Pit/7680/sunnyphoto.html

To me this is an awesome looking B13 with the right amount of looks, styling and performance with even a GA16 to provide the fun. If the front bumper was available locally I'll be the first one to tell you that I'd buy it. It actually makes the car look...well..like a car. It's not big, in your face look or just plain ugly like what we have now (I'm in no hurry to swap my stock bumper, I just don't love the protruding nose). I'll take the side skirts with them as they accent the car well and are not dragging on the ground like other kits (more or less for Honda cars since we B13ers don't have much selection). It's subtle but stylish and just plain cool.  

If you like the car the way it is, check out this one:
http://www.get-fast.net/91ser.html
This is about the best Sentra B13 I've ever seen in almost cosmetic stock form, if not the nicest B13's I've seen.

As one person said and I've heard before it's hard to find after market parts for our Sentra's compared to every clone Civic or J-body on the road where you can pick performance parts or body kits at your local Car Tune shop.
For us Nissan folks, we have to dig a little harder to find what we need. Nissan cars have lots of potential and once harnessed you gain more respect, more looks and in a way it makes it more rewarding and sets us apart from other tuned Imports. Seeing a supped up B13 or your usual rimmed out, winged, underglowed civic on the road, which would you rather own?

As I can see, many of you share the same thoughts. If you own a Sentra B13, then IMO this is how it should be tackled to level the playing field between us and the other Import crowd or perhaps get off our high horse from criticizing others. If you want to go the ricer route like many mention, by all means do so, it's your money, do as you please although you'll have more fun with more HP.. Be proud of what you have and the potential behind it.


My $0.02 CDN = $0.013 US
Greg


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah that's the Sunny, and it does look nice. A guy over at the SR20DEforum bought a sunny front end for like $800 and had it put on. A lot of money for subtlety if you ask me but very nice none the less and we all have our own priorities. Here, you can check it out. Sunny Front End


----------

